# Anybody From Milwaukee?



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Going there next Tuesday for the day.

Done working at 3:00 have a 7:00 flight out. Thought I would ask.. but I don't remember anyone being from there who posts here.


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

Im from UTAH. LOL.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

The question is -

Is Milwaukee ready for Klugs ?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I have mandatory training at work Tuesday Dave or I would make the 90 minute drive up there to meet you...next time?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

I believe dumonweb is from Milwaukee.
:w


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

i am indeed...let's do the pm thing.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Hey I think you are right.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

I was there a couple of weeks ago and herfed with RenoB..good guy. i'll be there in a couple more weeks on Dec 3rd. I set a herf up. backwoods is from there too.. you need to come to Va Beach and hang out with navydoc and I.


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

roboman said:


> I was there a couple of weeks ago and herfed with RenoB..good guy.


and posted some slammin' pics too!



roboman said:


> i'll be there in a couple more weeks on Dec 3rd. I set a herf up.


unfortunately, my daughter (lives in chicago) surprised my wife with some tickets to a play (rent ?? i think)... so i have a conflict.
(well it's actually not much of a conflict)  we will hook up eventually though, robo.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Look what I almost missed! Always up for a herf & to meet honorable magillas such as yourselves. PM me your plans if you're interested.


----------



## xrundog (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm from Kenosha. Can't do a daytime meet. I'll keep my eyes peeled for another opportunity in the area.


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Checkout our plans for Milwaukee Herf Dec 3.

Illinois herfers welcome too! It's gonna rock :z


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Great time! Good to meet ya Da Klugs & dumonweb.

Still can't figure why the waitress kept coming over for more abuse. :bx

Dang, no pictures (probably a good thing) 

Next up, Milwaukee Area's Herfin Dec 3.


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> The question is -Is Milwaukee ready for Klugs ?


apparently not  ... although the waitress seemed to like him.
(kept asking if he wanted anything else...)


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

damn i wish i coulda made it


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

dumonweb said:


> apparently not  ... although the waitress seemed to like him.
> (kept asking if he wanted anything else...)


I kept telling her my left shoulder hurt. She wasn't biting though. Boy your traffic sucked. Took about 40 mins to get to the airport.

Twas nice meeting up with some fine BOTL's from the north. Sorry about the entourage but .. business called. Deep fried Reubins who would have thought.

So the question.. V or NV?


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> So the question.. V or NV?


898V: naked, firm feel, nice pre-draw, clean burn, smooth taste (a bit of isom twang), with a midstick change.
(my guess: rolled on the thigh of a 22yo, mother of one, in 1997)

898NV: banded, a bit less firm feel, tasty pre-draw (cinnamon? anise?), clean burn, smooth, twangy taste with several changes.
(my guess: rolled on the thigh of a 20yo virgin, in 1997)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
both were very nice sticks... and again i appreciate the opportunity...

smoking the 898NV gave me a bigger sh-- eatin' grin.

so... i choose NV!


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> So the question.. V or NV?


As complex and tasty as the NV is, my noob buds prefer the V. Smokin both was pure pleasure :w  :w


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

dumonweb said:


> 898V: naked, firm feel, nice pre-draw, clean burn, smooth taste (a bit of isom twang), with a midstick change.
> (my guess: rolled on the thigh of a 22yo, mother of one, in 1997)
> 
> 898NV: banded, a bit less firm feel, tasty pre-draw (cinnamon? anise?), clean burn, smooth, twangy taste with several changes.
> ...


Me too! Tend to get quiet and just zone out. I call it my Donjefe imitation. Maybe Bill like, when he has had enough bacon.... as if that could ever happen. 

Hope we get the gig and we can do it again soon.


----------

